# Speedsolving League 2023



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

Hello 

*Intro:*
The Speedsolving League 2023 will be a series of 12 competitions, one for each month of 2023. The person with the most "points" at the end for one event will be crowned champion for that event. The person with the most points overall will be crowned League Champion.

*Point System:*
The point system is incredibly simple. It's just the number of competitors minus your ranking, the higher, the better.

*Events:*
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3 OH, 3BLD, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square-1, Clock, and Megaminx will be held at these competitions. 

*Competition Format:*

There will be 12 competitions, each with varying events.

*Timing:*
Use any timer to time your solves, but please use the scrambles I provide.

*Website:*
Link

Thread for January Comp


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2023)

Good league.

Do you want to include 5BLD and MBLD event as well?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 5, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Good league.
> 
> Do you want to include 5BLD and MBLD event as well?


I might. Maybe I should add a poll...


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 5, 2023)

I'd like 2bld as it is the only bld event I might be able to do


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 5, 2023)

Futurechamp77 said:


> I'd like 2bld as it is the only bld event I might be able to do


I just onelook solves lol

so I have a 50% success rate


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 5, 2023)

Lol


----------

